# which linux to install?



## slash_89 (Apr 24, 2007)

im plannin to install linux on my pc, 
which is the best version of linux? 
and give me the details.

and i dont want a begineers linux, 
suggest the most advanced, latest, and the most feature packed linux, 
it should have an excellent GUI, 
plz suggest.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 24, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> im plannin to install linux on my pc,
> which is the best version of linux?
> and give me the details.
> 
> ...


 Linux from scratch. It has everything *you* want.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 24, 2007)

Or you could also try gentoo.. But be prepared to spend a long time


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 25, 2007)

any more sugesstions?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 25, 2007)

Debian from scratch, Slackware


----------



## praka123 (Apr 25, 2007)

guys are U teasing him?

If u r new to Linux or UNIX® go install a common distro like Debian or Ubuntu or Fedora or Mandriva or OpenSuSe;not something like LFS,BLFS etc...later u can try these distros as they are hard-yes they are tough although with gentoo i cant say with its installer.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2007)

For beginners, I'd suggest Ubuntu. It is as simple as much as it is powerful.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 25, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> guys are U teasing him?


 I am following the simple *nix theory. You ge what you ask for


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 25, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I am following the simple *nix theory. You ge what you ask for


 
u askin me to put my leg in ur mouth or would u prefer ur backside????


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

Goodbye! You'll soon be in a place I've often been to...


----------



## Possible (Apr 25, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> u askin me to put my leg in ur mouth or would u prefer ur backside????



Well, queries like yours, never seen them before. Anyone who doesn't want a 'linux for n00bs' knows where and what to get a 'linux for l33t'. So.. Well, there you go.  And here at TD forums, we aim to answer the most accurate queries we can, and the moderator's choice here was all right.


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 25, 2007)

Possible said:
			
		

> Well, queries like yours, never seen them before. Anyone who doesn't want a 'linux for n00bs' knows where and what to get a 'linux for l33t'. So.. Well, there you go.  And here at TD forums, we aim to answer the most accurate queries we can, and the moderator's choice here was all right.


 
im new to linux, doesnt mean i shouldnt ask for the most advanced linux
whats wrong about that?
and enough of all this crap,
just help me in selecting the best linux package.


----------



## Possible (Apr 25, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> im new to linux, doesnt mean i shouldnt ask for the most advanced linux
> whats wrong about that?
> and enough of all this crap,
> just help me in selecting the best linux package.



Well new and advanced conflict and there's nothing much one linux can do which another flavor cant. So stop asking 'advanced' and getting such replies. Its all the same.

Go for Ubuntu's latest one, the "Feisty Fawn" 7-point-O-four. Its the easiest to setup, easier to get going on, and its blazing fast thanks to recent developments.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2007)

Go for UBUNTU... or SUSE/FEDORA


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 25, 2007)

what about mandriva linux?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2007)

yup MANDRIVA is also a good option for beginners...
tho if u have a good and fast internet connection go for ubuntu..


----------



## mehulved (Apr 25, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> u askin me to put my leg in ur mouth or would u prefer ur backside????


 Stop acting over smart. I just answered what you asked for.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 25, 2007)

You could also try a live cd if u want before installing it..


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Stop acting over smart. I just answered what you asked for.


Hey, you should have banned him. This is not the way to talk. He already has started a few stupid threads.


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 25, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Stop acting over smart. I just answered what you asked for.


 
enough of this fight dude,

and since im new here i didnt know u moved my earlier post to the OPEN Source section(my bad), so i reposted in the softwares section,

all this hatred just bcos i started another thread on the same topic, sheesh.







			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Hey, you should have banned him. This is not the way to talk. He already has started a few stupid threads.


 
and u just shut the hell up, its people like u who who should be banned,

im new to linux, i just start a thread for ppl to help me select a linux distribution and everyone from the mods to cheapskates like aryayush start bombarding me,

@aryayush
u may be an expert in linux, i dont giva a damn, i just need my queries clarified, so if u can only be rude and cant help out, its best u keep ur comments to urself.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

I saw your threads and I understood you were new to forums, which is why I did not say anything about it. Once you get more experienced, you'll come to know more about how forums work.

But I do have a problem with your attitude. You have been very rude to tech_your_future in the other thread you started and in this one too. And you have been rude intentionally. And now you are being rude to me for no reason. I would say the mods are being very lenient on you. Try saying those lines to someone like FatBeing.

And BTW, I am no expert at Linux. But I do have some decency and I know how to ask questions.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 25, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> enough of this fight dude,
> 
> and since im new here i didnt know u moved my earlier post to the OPEN Source section(my bad), so i reposted in the softwares section,
> 
> ...


 aryayush is right, I am being too lenient. This is your last warning. Once more you're rude to anyone, I will ban you permanently.


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I saw your threads and I understood you were new to forums, which is why I did not say anything about it. Once you get more experienced, you'll come to know more about how forums work.
> 
> But I do have a problem with your attitude. You have been very rude to tech_your_future in the other thread you started and in this one too. And you have been rude intentionally. And now you are being rude to me for no reason. I would say the mods are being very lenient on you. Try saying those lines to someone like FatBeing.
> 
> And BTW, I am no expert at Linux. But I do have some decency and I know how to ask questions.


 

ur the one who is rude, tellin the mod to ban me for no reason
the arguement was between me and the mod, why the hell should u interfere?
me and tech_your_future will sort out the issue,
and my apologies to tech_your_future, bcos i was rude to him for no reason, i didnt didnt know that he had moved my post to 'open source'
@ aryayush
why do u want me banned?
i was rude to the mod, i agree but i wasnt rude to u?
ur comments forced me to be rude.
i wasnt rude to u, but after ur post i was pissed off by ur attitude.


----------



## dreamzchm (Apr 26, 2007)

Go for mandriva linux.it sports out of the box multimedia support and all the essential productivity suites are also there to boost your work.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 26, 2007)

slash_89 , Did you get your answer to your question which distro to install ?


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 26, 2007)

vignesh said:
			
		

> slash_89 , Did you get your answer to your question which distro to install ?


 
thanks for ur concern buddy,
i dont know whether to go for ubuntu or mandriva.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 26, 2007)

@slash_89 go for redhat enterprise linux 5  RHEL
but it is not free and yeah it is very advanced ..


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 26, 2007)

@Desi-Tek.com

hows its GUI?
now confusion between red hat, mandriva,ubuntu.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 26, 2007)

*images.google.co.in/images?hl=en&q=rhel&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2

but look and feel is very much same in all distro! only theme could be different


----------



## Possible (Apr 26, 2007)

Just go for Ubuntu man... GUI is the same in all, after all its all based on either Gnome and KDE and that's what which depends. Just get Ubuntu and tweak it up with whatever software and look you need. Red Hat Enterprise is for Workstations and Servers.

Sigh, these confusions, just try some distro and be done with it! Its ALL THE SAME for god's sake.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah if u want to use it for desktop use than go for Ubuntu


----------



## faraaz (Apr 26, 2007)

PC Linux OS 2007 (TR4) is coming out in like a week...the dude who is publishing the distro is sick, otherwise it would have been out by now. Pick that up. Its the one I'm getting and I'm a M$ user shifting to Linux with a dual-boot system for the first time myself!!

PCLinuxOS supports multimedia playback out of the box and is widely known to support the widest range of hardware there is. It is also one of the few distros to support ATI video cards right out of the box which is good news for me and my ATI Radeon X1600.

It also comes with the Synaptic download system to get new apps, bundles the OpenOffice suite, flash plugins, latest version of the Linux 2.6 kernel as well as KDE v3.5...basically, its everything a newbie to Linux would need as well as enough to keep an advanced user happy. AND ITS FREE!

Get the Big Daddy version and you have yourself the most trouble free out of the box Linux experience!


----------



## vish786 (Apr 26, 2007)

for movies and looks go for mandriva

for programming sort of things = fedora(dont go for red hat)

to handle things easily like net connection = ubuntu

for live cd = knoppix is the best

u can also try opensuse and debian.


want something advance then go for solaris. 

but.... all the linux flavours look like bhai - bhai.... all r almost same except for names.


----------



## slash_89 (Apr 27, 2007)

im going for ubuntu,
thnx for all ur help.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 27, 2007)

OK now let me tell you one thing. There's nothing like crippleware in linux, as in windows. All the types of linux are the same except the way how installing, updating and removing package is done. This is what differenciates a beginner level distro from a more difficult distro. 
Then other thing that distinguishes between newbie friendly and difficult is amount of tools provided for configuring. 
Distros like Mandriva and Suse insist on doing everything via GUI and overwrite anything done via CLI. This is great for new users but pisses off experienced users who are used to using command line and hand editing the files. 
Others like ubuntu and fedora provide GUI as well as CLI tools. 
Debian and such provide mostly CLI tools only, very few GUI ones. 
Ones like gentoo use do it yourself approach where full control as to what to do is in the hands of users. So, there's greater control in hands of users but it makes things difficult for new users.
There are others like slackware which hardly provide any tools everything is to be managed by editing files and such. It makes a lot of sense for power users and those well versed with the OS.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2007)

RHEL 5! why someone new to Linux get such a distro for use with N00B's.It's like suggesting a newbie Windows user to use windows server +IIS and ask him to enjoy working!/
@slash_89:
You got the correct distro.
go for Ubuntu Feisty or Debian Sid.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 27, 2007)

well here for me KUbuntu Fiesty is a hell lot better than Ubuntu .


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard that GNOME is also a good choice. Get a Live GNOME CD and see the demo. You may like it.


----------



## freebird (Apr 27, 2007)

GNOME is much better.not that much confusion regarding the menus settings etc,did i say kde a little bloated.but if ur new to Linux and coming from windows world to world without windows,initially try using kde and gnome,afterwards settle with GNOME;a pure fsf product.So Anytime prefer Ubuntu over Kubuntu.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well here for me KUbuntu Fiesty is a hell lot better than Ubuntu .


that's coz kde copies somewhere windows xp ui?Windows users find it easy with Kde.but mind it,GNOME is way simpler with no messy menus and controls to do with.the point is while moving to Linux,u may need to unlearn manythings from Windows,esp if u r a windows power user-geek.
below link will be much useful for newbie Linux movers from Windows world.
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm


----------



## sandeep_arsenal (Apr 28, 2007)

@freebird - ur rite. Gnome uses lesser system resources as compared to Kde too.

@slash_89- try Slax Killbill Live cd . u wont hav to play aroun with ur hdd


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> GNOME is much better.not that much confusion regarding the menus settings etc,did i say kde a little bloated.but if ur new to Linux and coming from windows world to world without windows,initially try using kde and gnome,afterwards settle with GNOME;a pure fsf product.So Anytime prefer Ubuntu over Kubuntu.
> 
> 
> that's coz kde copies somewhere windows xp ui?Windows users find it easy with Kde.but mind it,GNOME is way simpler with no messy menus and controls to do with.the point is while moving to Linux,u may need to unlearn manythings from Windows,esp if u r a windows power user-geek.
> ...



well gnome uses less system resources but the reason i use KDE is that it has a lotta advanced features which r missing in Gnome(by default) :
1. One-click shading of a window(middle click by default)
2. enabling num-lock when logging in to kde
3. window cascading and uncluttering options
4. do u need more , i can type a whole list ....


----------



## freebird (Apr 28, 2007)

^almost all can be achievable in GNOME too.
but the reason for GNOME remianing simple is:


> Usable
> 
> GNOME understands that usability is about creating software that is easy for everyone to use, not about piling on features. GNOME's community of professional and volunteer usability experts have created Free Software's first and only Human Interface Guidelines, and all core GNOME software is adopting these principles. Find out more about GNOME and usability at the GNOME Usability Project.


 *www.gnome.org/about/


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> ^almost all can be achievable in GNOME too.
> but the reason for GNOME remianing simple is:
> *www.gnome.org/about/



exactly , i didn't say GNOME was bad , it's best for first time users according to me .

but when u get over the initial learning curve u need a lotta extra features which r not available in gnome by default , u have to install many extra apps , plugins(most of them r not even official n r mostly beta ) that's why i prefer KDE .

can u please tell me how to do the above three things in GNOME  as u said these can be easily done in GNOME .

also mouse movement in GNOME feels jerky n is not at all smooth , in KDE though it's very responsive n smooth .

PS:i have tried changing the mouse settings in Ubuntu but i just can't get the feel right , the movement sometimes is too much sensitive n sometimes acceleration goes bersek  , u hv to change 2 settings , sensitivity n acceleration , i just can't seem to get the right mix , if nycone can pls post their values for these settings the maybe the m ouse movement will be smooth .

and , i'm not using a USB mouse , i'm using a simple PS/2 wheel mouse .


----------



## freebird (Apr 28, 2007)

^AS i said GNOME is always insisting on minimal controls unlike kde which many users dislike for kde's cluttered menu's.
To see the available options for GNOME
as for something like kcontrol try this in run dialog: *gnome-control-centre*
*lunapark6.com/?p=2728
the reasons for kde:


> KDE is more glitz and eye candy. I started with KDE pretty much because it had that "snazzier" appearance. Later I gave Gnome a more fair trial and I must say I enjoy it's more robust nature over the glitz of KDE.
> I believe the reason your "users" are wanting KDE is simply it's glitzier nature and the fact the "grass seems greener". Let them frolick in the KDE fields a few months, break things and decide then.


 *www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/blogs/trying_kde#comment-64403

regarding ur mouse problem is nothing to blame for GNOME.My mouse pointer works easy sensitive and fast as i want
U can try System>Preferences>Mouse
regarding ur questions i'll try:
1) One-click shading of a window(middle click by default) 
cant get u?do u say if mouse hovers above the window border to get it selected?
gnome-window-properties
or to set whole desktop for one click options go to nautilus file browser Edit> preferences>behaviour>single click to acticate items.
2)use a package called numlockx apt-get install numlockx
3)window cascading and uncluttering options
^ this i have to look for.although GNOME groups open windows.there is some options which i have to probe.the thing is the default Desktop GNOME just works fine for me and many others.

^above all i say t*he minimalistic view of GNOME and its stability *are the two things which attracted me.I cant work in kde more than a minute!becoz i dont want the menu for customising each and everything to look like my views.

it depends upon views.I am sure Windows users are easy with Kde.but there are a loyal community likes the way GNOME works with its plain nice interface.
Above All GNOME is the Pioneer project headed by free software community unlike qt owned kde.
*gnomerocksmyworld.blogspot.com/
I use (and will continue to) GNOME for 3 very simple  reasons:
It suits my daily workflow.
I know where to find the tools I need quickly.
I find it simple yet elegant to the point that the default settings work for me


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> regarding ur mouse problem is nothing to blame for GNOME.My mouse pointer works easy sensitive and fast as i want
> U can try System>Preferences>Mouse
> regarding ur questions i'll try:
> 1) One-click shading of a window(middle click by default)
> ...



ahh , u seem to have been deprived the sweet pleasures of window shading , let me explain .
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/359/snapshot1bi5.png

u see the image , when u middle-click on the title bar of a window in KDE it rolls up taking minimalistic window space , as seen in te screenshot , this is not possible in GNOME

u seem to have no idea what window shading is , so pls try it in GNOME or KDE(which introduced Window Shading) then give me a satisfactory answer as to how to enable window shading in GNOME by middle-click.


			
				freebird said:
			
		

> 2)use a package called numlockx apt-get install numlockx


u see KDE includes numlockx by default , n this is a usability application , this certainly needs to be there . u first have to search an whole hour discovering how to enable num-lock while logging in .


			
				freebird said:
			
		

> 3)window cascading and uncluttering options
> ^ this i have to look for.although GNOME groups open windows.there is some options which i have to probe.the thing is the default Desktop GNOME just works fine for me and many others.


u have not provided a clear answer for this .

so in all u have only answered one of my questions , i request u please tell me how to achieve the other two .


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^ hmm the answer is simple.We,GNOME users likes the way GNOME works by default.I think eye-candy and options are more in kde but We are happy with GNOME-as simple as it is.
if u like kde,go use it.this section already witnessed many flame wars reg GNOME vs KDE already..


----------



## freebird (Apr 28, 2007)

@zeeshan:
those features are available if u use beryl window manager unlike metacity.
eye-candies are no way for use with me.so am using GNOME.Simple thing=if ur happy with kde use it.am very much happy and satisfied with GNOME and gtk applications.proud to say no qt apps here in my pc.
my gnome-2.18 happy here!
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/8748/screenshotmn2.th.png
gnome is customisable to look gr8 see tech_ur_future's screenshot:
*img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlf4.png


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2007)

i wasn't even talkin bout Eye-Candy man , i was talkin bout functionality n window shading is functionality not eye candy . also i don't want to take hassles of changin window managers , i take what is installed by default .

@freebird , man u still haven't posted the answers to my queries , if those things r possible in GNOME i will switch back to it .


----------



## freebird (Apr 28, 2007)

^it is not a war to win!.GNOME is the way for me!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> ^it is not a war to win!.GNOME is the way for me!


k i'm not talkin bout war but still do tell me how to enable middle-click shadowing in GNOME and to enable window cascading and uncluttering .


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2007)

hmm...window shading is not discovered by kde!
It is possible by default on GNOME 2.2 itself.looong time back itself.
It is hidden for normal users.this can be enabled by following method:
press ALT+F2 to get a run dialog in GNOME.enter gconf-editor and run it.
browse in gconf-editor to:
/schemas/apps/metacity/general/action_double_click_titlebar
select new key :In Name enter: toggle_shade ,type:string
exit the editor now double click(u can set single click too) the window border,and see the result it will shade to the possible minimum.
that's it.



I'll recommend U to read this:
*www.gnome.org/learn/users-guide/2.14/
*www.gnome.org/learn/

and lastly U told u r gonna switch back if GNOME does windows shading,isnt it?I will be very happy if another GNOME user is here!and dont expect GNOME to do uber cool things!but the power is there.UR Welcome.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> hmm...window shading is not discovered by kde!
> It is possible by default on GNOME 2.2 itself.looong time back itself.
> It is hidden for normal users.this can be enabled by following method:
> press ALT+F2 to get a run dialog in GNOME.enter gconf-editor and run it.
> ...



arre yaar i was a gone user from start , i only switched to KDe a week ago  

btw , isn't their ny point n click way to enable it ,also by the string it seems it will enable shadowing by double clicking on title , i want it specifically to be done from middle click .


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2007)

^ everything is possible.but one thing with GNOME is they mask the settings as per HIG for normal users via gconf (xml based registry like windows OS).u can tinker with gconf settings to enable many a hidden options.


----------



## eddie (Apr 29, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> Above All GNOME is the Pioneer project headed by free software community unlike qt owned kde.


 Please stay clear of the FUD. I can understand anyone and everyone having their own tastes for software they use but things like these are just cheap shots imho. Do you have any valid sources to back your claim  that Qt owns KDE? What does this mean anyways? How can a toolkit "own" a desktop environment? This is just plain silly.


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ sorry.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 29, 2007)

as with GNOME's simplicity goes the words of it's default Window manager metacity:


> Metacity's focus is on simplicity and usability rather than novelties or gimmicks. Its author has characterized it as a "Boring window manager for the adult in you. Many window managers are like Marshmallow Froot Loops; Metacity is like Cheerios."[3]


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity#Philosophy


> *Controversy*
> 
> Metacity, unlike the previous choices for GNOME window manager, has few configuration options and its introduction as the default choice was a controversial one. Those in favour of Metacity say that GNOME is aimed at new computer users who do not need the extreme configurability of Sawfish or Enlightenment.[5] Havoc Pennington wrote an essay explaining why he wrote Metacity and simplified the GNOME desktop[6]. Critics claim that Metacity has sacrificed the flexibility and control usually associated with Unix applications. This perceived lack of flexibility has led to the development of such add-ons as Devil's Pie, and Brightside.


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity#Controversy

kde got integrated with its own window manager.difficult to get other wm working in kde.

 all these customisations are possible in GNOME.GNOME can use most of the available Window Managers,be it compiz/beryl,Enlightenment,sawfish and more.these window managers are very much customisable although metacity remains vanilla as per GNOME ideologies.now metacity also got compositing enabled.


why metacity for GNOME?
*software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/19/166244&tid=130&tid=132
for more about wm's:
*xwinman.org/


----------



## eddie (Apr 29, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> kde got integrated with its own window manager.difficult to get other wm working in kde.
> ....
> GNOME can use most of the available Window Managers,be it compiz/beryl,Enlightenment,sawfish and more.


KDE with Kwin
*img209.imageshack.us/img209/4290/kwinei9.th.jpg

KDE with Fluxbox
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/2810/fluxboxvn9.th.jpg

KDE with Emerald
*img204.imageshack.us/img204/5832/emeraldoy9.th.jpg

KDE with Aquamarine
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/5664/aquamarinepj9.th.jpg

I didn't have more Window Managers installed or else I would have shown them working in KDE as well.

All these screen shots have been taken by me within a span of 5 minutes. I wonder what difficulty you were talking about


----------



## praka123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i am in the assumption that kde works better and much more integrated with kwin unlike GNOME way- if u want more effects  get another compositing window manager instead of default metacity.anyway's nice info.


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

An Unbiased story of the two leading Desktop Environments -GNOME and KDE:
a must read for Newbies arguing about mah desktop is better..
*www.pcauthority.com.au/print.aspx?CIID=79378&SIID=10
*www.pcauthority.com.au/feature.aspx?CIaFID=3446
excerpts:


> It certainly doesn’t seem like the modern Linux desktop has been more than 10 years in the making, but it’s true: work on KDE started way back in 1996. The Linux desktop back then consisted mainly of components not written on Linux systems, but rather ported from the X desktops of proprietary UNIX systems.
> ..................
> Qt was not regarded as open-source at the time -- its code was available free of charge, but under a restrictive licence that forbade commercial use. Many thought that this could prove a problem in the long run, but KDE’s future was by no means certain, and the developers reasoned that they could deal with the licencing issues if and when KDE succeeded.
> 
> ...


 read complete:
*www.pcauthority.com.au/print.aspx?CIID=79378&SIID=10


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 29, 2007)

hey frebird , could u please change ur avatar , i have no prob if u support linux but this *hate windows* kinda avatar looks derogatory


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

Let it be there mate.that is what my mind says!


----------



## eddie (Apr 30, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> i am in the assumption that kde works better and much more integrated with kwin unlike GNOME way- if u want more effects  get another compositing window manager instead of default metacity.anyway's nice info.


 ...and those are the thoughts of most of the non-KDE users. They presume that just because KDE integrates all of its components in such a tight way, that it would be difficult to use third party applications but it is just not true. KDE provides a very well integrated desktop environment for new users but it also has all the freedom for power users to tweak it the way they want


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2007)

As with apps Kde seems integrated with qt libs.
atleast gtk apps looks messy in kde,but u cant say the other way round.


----------



## eddie (Apr 30, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> As with apps Kde seems integrated with qt libs.


So what is wrong with that? GNOME apps are integrated with GTK and KDE apps are integrated with Qt. That is the expected behaviour 


> atleast gtk apps looks messy in kde,but u cant say the other way round.


lol!
You wouldn't be calling these beauties messy...now would you?
*img475.imageshack.us/img475/6029/snapshotuo9.th.png

If you couldn't recognise the programs...they are Inkscape, GIMP, Pidgin and efax-gtk. All of the apps are GTK based with no dependency on Qt. Now, you tell me they look messy


----------



## mehulved (Apr 30, 2007)

gtk-engine-qt?


----------



## freebird (Apr 30, 2007)

Kde apps works good in GNOME;while gtk apps looks weird in kde;i have this experiance.I dont know how u got this working @eddie.
instead of installing GNOME and kde in a single system
rather dual boot a gnome and kde distro for DE reviewers

btw u can rollup windows option in GNOME
 System>preferences>Windows>title roll up
but i feel bad as kde users asking for more configurability in GNOME.GNOME 
likes to be simple.
I Love GNOME for its simplicity,no more looong options for each and every right click...that's my POV.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> Kde apps works good in GNOME;while gtk apps looks weird in kde;i have this experiance.



now wouldn't that be the error on part on the GNOME developers that hey haven't programmed their libraries to be compatible with ny other desktop environment ?



			
				freebird said:
			
		

> btw u can rollup windows option in GNOME
> System>preferences>Windows>title roll up
> but i feel bad as kde users asking for more configurability in GNOME.GNOME
> likes to be simple.
> I Love GNOME for its simplicity,no more looong options for each and every right click...that's my POV.



well heck yes , in KDE u don't need to right click , title bar rollup is as simple as middle click , also in GNOME u have to Right Click->then select roll up , isn't that un-simple .

also in KDE(on KUbuntu) right click menu has exactly 4 options , now u wouldn't call that long eh


----------



## eddie (Apr 30, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> Kde apps works good in GNOME;while gtk apps looks weird in kde;i have this experiance.I dont know how u got this working @eddie.


...because you didn't give KDE an honest try. mehul has already given you the solution to how I did it...it is gtk-engine-qt working there.


> instead of installing GNOME and kde in a single system
> rather dual boot a gnome and kde distro for DE reviewers


 But I am not a reviewer and like to use some GTK apps on KDE. I have disabled GNOME completely using the USE flags provided by Gentoo but I have no problem in getting the GTK apps working in a great way..the way I want. KDE is not coming in my way at all and is not effecting my experience either.


----------



## vish786 (May 3, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well gnome uses less system resources but the reason i use KDE is that it has a lotta advanced features which r missing in Gnome(by default) :
> 1. One-click shading of a window(middle click by default)
> 2. enabling num-lock when logging in to kde
> 3. window cascading and uncluttering options
> 4. do u need more , i can type a whole list ....



yes i agree kde has more options than gnome...


----------

